# How do I clean the inside of a fleece-lined shoe?



## Nosh (Feb 16, 2004)

I know this is way out of left field, but no one else can seem to be able to tell me. I'd like to avoid putting shoes in the washing machine, so maybe someone knows the answer. Shoes or boots with a fleece lining, and it needs to be restored. Cleaned and made fluffy again. Or at least cleaned.

Nosh


----------



## nb3004 (Feb 16, 2004)

where do you get fleece lined shoes?  sorry im no help


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 16, 2004)

What material is the exterior? If it's not leather - but something sports styles material, I would try washing them .. (manually, not in machine).


----------



## speedfreak (Feb 16, 2004)

Have you asked any lambs?


----------



## mdnky (Feb 17, 2004)

Generally anything made today like that are 'throw-away' items.  It's cheaper and easier to just buy new ones afterall, er...at least that's the thinking now-a-days.


----------



## Arden (Feb 17, 2004)

What exactly is wrong with them?  You may be able to take something like steel wool or a gentle solvent to it, depending on what's wrong.


----------



## Randman (Feb 18, 2004)

What about trying a diluted shampoo, a gentle one such as a baby shampoo? Dilute it with water and damp a soft cotton towel into the solution. Gently clean the fleece and see if that works. Then air dry it with a hairdryer (set on cool) and later run your fingers through the fleece (make sure hands are clean) to try and puff it back up again.


----------

